# Contraception other than the pill?



## ccostello451 (May 27, 2009)

Having consulted this site I've been made aware that condoms and the contraceptive pill are readily available in Dubai (am moving out in August). 

At the moment I am on the contraceptive injection in the UK and was wondering whether anyone knew if this is available in the UAE, as I've had bad experiences with switching contraceptives in the past! If not I guess I will have to put up with it.


----------

